# Porridge for baby rats?



## Sara00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new here, so want to say a big 'hi' first!

A few days ago, I became the proud owner of three 8-week old girls. The breeder suggested that I feed them porridge in the morning and cat food in the evening for the next 4 weeks, alongside their normal 'dry' food & fresh veg, in order to 'bulk' them up a bit & help their immune systems to develop.

My girls love their cat food, so that's not a problem. I have been making their porridge with cat milk (lactose-reduced milk) and allowing to cool before I put it in their cage. However, they have no interest in it at all (except to climb over the bowl & occasionally stick a foot in it!). I have tried making it to different consistencies but with no luck. 

My gut feeling is that it is too bland for them to be interested in, so can anyone suggest anything 'safe' to add to it (i.e. not the jam or honey I add in mine) that would make it more appealing to them? Or can you suggest anything to replace it that would also help them bulk up?

Thanks for any responses,
Sara


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I suggest a complete rat formula such as Oxbow Rat Food. It has everything a rat needs for their nutrition. Porridge is great for a treat, but not as a main meal. I also use in addition to the Oxbow a seed and legume mixture by 'Living World". Not sure if these products are available where you live.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

At 8 weeks they should be ok with regular rat food but oats are good for weight gain. If you want to give them porridge try putting mashed banana in it.


----------

